# Contaminated water?



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

unhappily i found a cardinal tetra die today while i was giving my tank a water change. I have no clue when the fish died, i am scared the dead fish might contaminate the water and has already infected the other fishes, i do not know what to do can someone help me? my other fishes are 13 cardinals 1 emperor tetra and 2 penguin tetras. My readings currently for my fish tank are normal.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bankai01 said:


> unhappily i found a cardinal tetra die today while i was giving my tank a water change. I have no clue when the fish died, i am scared the dead fish might contaminate the water and has already infected the other fishes, i do not know what to do can someone help me? my other fishes are 13 cardinals 1 emperor tetra and 2 penguin tetras. My readings currently for my fish tank are normal.


What size is the tank? Have you observe any unusual behaviors and external symptoms of the fish before it died? How long have you kept them? How long has the tank been established?

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

i got a 20 gallon, i found the fishes' dead body on the filter. like where the filter sucks in water the fishes fin got caught, but i suppose the fish probably died first than the filter sucked the fin, the fish was covered in white slime, i suppose thats normal. i have had my tank for 3 months now. no other symptoms showing just colour loss on the body of my tetras because i havnt been feeding it much too busy but i installed a automatic fish feeder so their diet wont be a problem now.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bankai01 said:


> i got a 20 gallon, i found the fishes' dead body on the filter. like where the filter sucks in water the fishes fin got caught, but i suppose the fish probably died first than the filter sucked the fin, the fish was covered in white slime, i suppose thats normal.


Fish that is also already weakened gets suck easily.


> i have had my tank for 3 months now. no other symptoms showing just colour loss on the body of my tetras because i havnt been feeding it much too busy but i installed a automatic fish feeder so their diet wont be a problem now.


Hmmm..What is your tank maintenance schedule? Color loss? Can you please explain this one further? Was it also getting skinnier when it was alive? Have you notice the appearance of his poo (if you did at all)? What is the feeding schedule?


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Hmmm..What is your tank maintenance schedule? Color loss? Can you please explain this one further? Was it also getting skinnier when it was alive? Have you notice the appearance of his poo (if you did at all)? What is the feeding schedule?


yes it was getting skinner all of them were.I have not notice the poo, i have a lot of rocks so i cant see it. All the fishes were getting smaller because i fed it like once a day and i did not have enough time to feed it. Now that i can feed it everyday, hopefully the fish will get healthier,but do i still have to do a full water change because of the dead fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No. Only about 40-50%. That's about it. Do water changes twice a week at 20-30% afterwards and stick to it as your tank maintenance schedule. Tetras are sensitive to water conditions. Once a day is actually fine. Are you feeding them on daily basis or only every other day before? The only other thing aside from starvation and insufficient food diet that would cause them to become very skinny is the presence of intestinal parasites.


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

i was not feeding them on the daily basis, i was feeding them like once a day or sometimes i skip a day. Now that i have installed my Fish Feeder, i programmed it to feed the fish twice a day every 12 hours. Great im all set than, i have already done a 50% water change.


----------

